

Mike Rowe: Celebrating Work - quizbiz
http://www.ted.com/talks/mike_rowe_celebrates_dirty_jobs.html

======
quizbiz
I am not a fan of the show, Dirt Jobs, but this talk makes me want to give it
a second look. An incredible talk from a very unlikely source, powerful
intellectual lessons from very dirty "blue-collar" work.

~~~
yan
You should definitely give Dirty Jobs a second look. It's very very well done
and Rowe carries it exceptionally.

